# Une utilisatrice a besoins de vos conseils!!! Merci de votre aide!



## cestdelafolie (3 Août 2005)

Salut a tout les membres de ce forum! 
J'ai un gros soucis. En effet, j'ai fait tombé mon powerbook de mon bureau et il est tombé sur l'alimentation en pliant légèrement l'adapatateur secteur. 
Mais depuis rien n'y fait! Mon ordinateur marche correctement mais de temps en temps ( tres frequemment meme) il va m'afficher des kernel panic et me demander de redemarrer. 
Et en m'executant, j'ai meme le droit a avoir un ecran tout noir au redemarrage. 
Je me demande d'ou peut provenir le problème sachant qu'il commance a bugger lorsque je plug et je "dé" plug l'adaptateur secteur ou bien lorsque je bouge l'ecran plusieurs fois de haut en bas! Si je ne touche pas a l'ordinateur il fonctionne parfaitement mais des lors que je baisse ou lève l'ecran c'est le kernel panic! 
Je ne sais pas d'ou peut provenir le problème! Je suis une fidèle utlisatrice de mac et je n'est jamais eu de problème du genre depuis mon ibook palourde. 

Je peut répondre a toute vos questions quand aux differents problèmes que je rencontre lors de l'utilisation. 

Merci enormement de votre aide!!!


----------



## jean-lou (3 Août 2005)

cestdelafolie a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas d'ou peut provenir le problème!



Peut etre du fait qu'il soit tombé de ton bureau 

Sinon va là http://www.osxfacile.com/kernel.html
ca t'apporteras peut etre des réponses 

JEanlOu


----------



## Kounkountchek (3 Août 2005)

Salut, 
si tu as des problemes lors de manipulations, c'est qu'il ya peut etre des faux contact depuis la chute.
Fais attention tout de meme, sauvegarde les données "precieuses" de ton ordi, et il faudra envisager de l'envoyer à reparer je suppose.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

tu as reçu un cd Apple Hardware Test, lance le et regarde ce qu'il te dit, c'est clairement un problème hard ça


----------



## cestdelafolie (3 Août 2005)

Je sais bien que cela est du au fait qu'il soit tombé, car le problème est apparu aprés sa chute.
Le problème c'est que je suis aller voir un centre apple est il me dise (sans meme examiné l'ordinateur) que cela est un problème de la carte mère. Je n'est pas envie de débourser 800 euros ou 1000 euros pour un problème peut etre mineur. Avez vous deja rencontrer ce type de default ou savez vous de quel endroit cela peut-il venir?


----------



## cestdelafolie (3 Août 2005)

Justement, je n'arrive pas a mettre la main sur ce CD, je suis en train de chercher sur le net si ce logiciel peut etre téléchargé.


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2005)

Alors dans les problèmes mineurs que tu peux peut-être vérifier avant d'envisager une réparation couteuse, tu peux vérifier si la ou les barrettes de RAM sont toujours bien en place. Il est possible que dans le choc, elle(s) aie(nt) été déclipsée(s)

Tu peux en profiter pour vérifier l'enfichage de la carte Airport et éventuellement tou connecteur que tu pourrais apercevoir

J'espère pour toi que ce n'est que ça...


----------



## Kounkountchek (3 Août 2005)

cestdelafolie a dit:
			
		

> Justement, je n'arrive pas a mettre la main sur ce CD, je suis en train de chercher sur le net si ce logiciel peut etre téléchargé.


Moi je l'ai sur mon CD d'install...


----------



## cestdelafolie (3 Août 2005)

Malheuresement ce n'est pas la ram, ni airport. Je pense plus que ca soit lié avec l'ecran vu que j'ai un kernel panic je baisse et je lève l'ecran! Mais je ne vois pas d'ou cela peut venir?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

L'alim étant soudée à la carte mère et l'écran relié à celle-ci ce peut être la connexion écran carte-mère qui foire ?


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

Tout pareil que SuperMoquette. Je pense aussi que dans le choc, ta carte mère a pris un gnon qui donne des faux contacts 

Bref, au mieux ça sera une soudure à refaire, au pire une carte mère à changer, mais malheureusement, à moins d'être assez bidouilleur (ne serait-ce que pour identifier le problème), je crains que tu n'aies d'autre choix de passer par la case réparation, car tu ne peux guère utiliser de façon fiable ton ordinateur comme cela.


----------



## cestdelafolie (3 Août 2005)

Oui c'est probable que cela soit qu'un problème de connexion et non pas materiel car le problème apparait que lorsque je manipule l'ecran! Et comment faire pour reparer ca?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

Je suis bricoleur


----------



## cestdelafolie (3 Août 2005)

Si quelqu'un est bricoleur sur Paris ou la Région Parisienne et se sent capable de reparer ce problème, je suis pret a vous embaucher!!!


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

Quel dommage que supermoquette soit en Suisse...

Avec un peu de chance Macinside traîne par là


----------



## cestdelafolie (3 Août 2005)

Je viens de penser que j'ai perdu 3 vis de la coque qui se situent au niveau des charnieres de l'ecran. Le problème peut etre lié a cela?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

sûrement, oui, ça donne du jeu qui peut engendrer un faux contact..


----------



## jean-lou (3 Août 2005)

a mon avis, un kernel panic ne vient pas de trois vis qui se sont égarés au niveau de la charnière de l'écran. Comment te dire ca délicatement? 
Peut être qu'un composant de ton portable s'est abimé ou cassé :casse: :casse: durant sa petite chute depuis ton bureau et qu'il va falloir l'envoyer à l'hopital pour le soigner :hosto: :hosto:
JEanlOu


----------



## cestdelafolie (3 Août 2005)

Merci pour l'info mais ce que je ne comprend toujours pas, c'est que les vis n'etaient pas presente avant le choc et que l'ordinateur fonctionnais correctement! Le mystère du powerbook....


----------



## cestdelafolie (3 Août 2005)

Tu parles de la carte mère alors? la pièce a 900¤ main d'oeuvre non comprise!!


----------



## Kerri (3 Août 2005)

salut

pour une utilisatrice moi je veux bien venir depuis briançon  
nop plaisanterie mis à part je pense à un endommagement de certaines données du hdd lors de la chute; je pense qu'un formatage/réinstallation d'osX suffirait à résoudre le problème

tu les a tes cd d'osX eux?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

Clair qu'une KP en bougeant l'écran ça vient du disque dur


----------



## cestdelafolie (3 Août 2005)

Non non, je ne pense pas que le problème vienne du disque dur! j'ai tout essayer formatage, reinstalation de OSX, remplacement de la Ram. Mais je crois vraiment que le problème vient de la connectique ecran avec un autre endroit car le problème (kernel panic) vient que lorsque je bouge l'ecran! J'espère vraiment qu'il ne faille pas changé toute la carte mère pour ca!!


----------



## jean-lou (3 Août 2005)

Bon ben ton portable est devenu un ordinateur fixe 

JEanlOu


----------



## chagregel (3 Août 2005)

Dans Mac portables, pour qu'un sujet fasse 2 pages en moins d'une journée, il faut indiquer "utilisatrice" dans la première ligne. Preuve de succès, même cette grande folle de Supermoquette fait dans la technique      

Ne changez rien!     :love:


----------



## cestdelafolie (3 Août 2005)

C'est si rare une femme sur ce forum... En tout cas, j'apprecie vraiment les conseils que vous pouvez me donner! Et je lance  une invitation dans un bon resto pour la personne qui pourra me reparer ce problème, car je n'est pas du tout les moyens de faire réparer ce portable!!
Une femme+ Une invitation= 10 pages (cf propos chagragel)  
Bon en tout cas c'est tellement conviviale ce forum qu'on en oublierai meme que l'on viens de faire tomber 2690¤ par terre et que le problème de ce powerbook reste un mystère total!!!


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

Bon, on dirait qu'il n'y a plus qu'à faire jouer une assurance Responsabilité civile familiale, puisque c'est ton petit cousin de 9 ans - en vacances chez toi - qui a accidentellement pris ses pieds dans le cable et fait tomber l'ordi par terre...

heureusement que ses parents sont bien assurés !


----------



## cestdelafolie (4 Août 2005)

Ca peut fonctionner cette assurance Responsabilité civile? Ils prennent en charge les réparation au te donne le prix du mac moins sa moins value années pour que tu en reprenne un autre?


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

cestdelafolie a dit:
			
		

> Non non, je ne pense pas que le problème vienne du disque dur! j'ai tout essayer formatage, reinstalation de OSX, remplacement de la Ram. Mais je crois vraiment que le problème vient de la connectique ecran avec un autre endroit car le problème (kernel panic) vient que lorsque je bouge l'ecran! J'espère vraiment qu'il ne faille pas changé toute la carte mère pour ca!!


 
Ca peut être un problème de connectique de l'écran, mais ça peut aussi être plus grave. Quand on bouge l'écran en fait on induit des tensions sur tout le boitier, qui se transmettent aux cartes électroniques fixées à l'intérieur du boitier. Si quelque part une soudure a laché on obtient un mauvais contact qui plante la machine.

Ce qui me fait dire que ce n'est pas la connectique de l'écran c'est que tu ne constate pas de problème d'affichage (pas de vacillement d'image, d'écran qui se colore en rose ou en belu... pas d'extinction...)

Donc je crains qu'il ne faille l'envoyer en réparation après avoir pris contact avec ton assurance pour voir sous quelle forme cet accident peut être couvert


----------



## cestdelafolie (4 Août 2005)

Oh lala vous me faites vraiment peur la!!! Je vais essayer de voir dans mon entourage un coupable qui pourra faire jouer son assurance responsabilite civile!!
C'est vrai que je ne voit pas de couleurs rose ou bleu, mais avant que l'ordinateur me fasse ce kernel panic, j ai le droit a un ecran qui triple l'image et qui me fait des lignes de partout!
Au redemarage soit j'ai un ecran noi, ou soit j'ai l ecran gris avec la pomme en double!!
En tout cqs je viens de reesayer ce matin et apperement le probleme ne se pose que lorsque l'ordinateur est chaud!
Je suis aller voir un ami assez douer en informatique qui me dit qu'il y aurai deux solutions soit au niveau de la conectique ecran ou bien soit au niveau de mon adaptateur secteur car l ordinateur est tombe sur cet endroit et a legerement tordu l embou de connection metalique sur mon adapatateur secteur.
Qu'est ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

Si tu remettais déjà les trois vis qui manquent pour voir l'effet ??? c'est quoi exactement comme powerbook ?


----------



## cestdelafolie (4 Août 2005)

Oui c'est ce que je vais faire. La commande est deja passe. D'ailleur j'ai etait oblige de commander le kit entier donc si un user en a besoin, je lui envoi sans probleme


----------



## cestdelafolie (4 Août 2005)

C'est (c'etait) un powerbook en aluminium 17 pouces, 1 ghz.


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2005)

allez, pour te réconforter, moi je n'ai pas laissé tomber mon portable et pouf kernel panic, et pouf pas de garantie (1an 3mois) et pouf CHF 1600.- de réparation... (que je ne vais pas payer)

cf mon post (au cas où ton problème ressemble au mien)


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

Effectivement certains connecteurs de l'écran, su r ce modèle, sont très proche de l'entrée de l'alimentation 

édith : ce qui me turlupine, c'est que l'aim est sur une carte séparée de la carte-mère  :hein:


----------



## cestdelafolie (4 Août 2005)

Oui apperement c'est deuxchoses bien distinctes!!! En tout cas je suis sur que le probleme se situe dans ces environs la!! mais alors quoi c'est autre chose....


----------

